# Bootcamp ou Parallels desktop



## Gérard_68 (14 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un nouveau Mac 24' et comme j'utilise 2 logiciels Windows (pour la programmation de microcontrôleurs et un autre pour faire des circuits imprimés), je me pose la question que vaut-il mieux utiliser, Bootcamp ou Parallels desktop?
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## maxou56 (14 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> J'ai un nouveau Mac 24' et comme j'utilise 2 logiciels Windows (pour la programmation de microcontrôleurs et un autre pour faire des circuits imprimés), je me pose la question que vaut-il mieux utiliser, Bootcamp ou Parallels desktop?


Bonjour,
Le nouvel iMac 24"? Donc avec une puce Apple Silicon (M1), donc il n'y a plus bootcamp.
De plus pour Parallels desktop, qui fonctionne, mais avec des *OS ARM64*. Donc pour windows il faut virtualisé windows 10 ou 11 *ARM*. Qui n'est pas vendu seul, il est réservé aux fabricants de PC ARM, il faut donc utiliser une Beta (téléchargeable avec un compte Windows Insiders). (les programmes windows ARM64 fonctionneront nativement, les x86 (intel 32Bit) seront émulé, les x86_64 (intel 64Bit) peuvent aussi être émulé mais c'est en bêta, et les ARM32 ne fonctionneront pas)

Sinon il y a aussi la solution crossover (payant) qui permet d'installer des programmes windows sous macOS (mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec tous les logiciels)


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Février 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
J'ai vu ici https://www.parallels.com/fr/pd/gen...M9c7BBCW_76EYCF8PgdFceBlpUF2pglkaAnKHEALw_wcB
que la version 17 fonctionne avec les puces M1.
Je pense m'orienter vers cette solution. En fouillant un peu, comme je ne connaissais pas crossover, à priori tous les logiciels ne fonctionnent pas.
J'ai testé ici https://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/ et ce qui m'intéresse n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## maxou56 (14 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> que la version 17 fonctionne avec les puces M1.


Oui j'ai pas dit le contraire, j'ai juste dit que ça ne fonctionnera qu'avec des *OS (Windows, Linux, macOS) ARM64*. Et pas avec les versions (Intel, AMD) x86, X86_64 AMD64.


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Février 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Oui j'ai pas dit le contraire, j'ai juste dit que ça ne fonctionnera qu'avec des OS (Windows, Linux, macOS) ARM64. Et pas avec les versions (Intel, AMD) x86, X86_64 AMD64.


Maxou, il faut me parler avec des mots simples. Je ne voulais pas mettre ta parole en doute.


----------



## maxou56 (14 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> il faut me parler avec des mots simples


Parallels desktop, VMware sont des logiciels de virtualisation.
La virtualisation permet de virtualiser d'autres OS "Machines Virtuelles" (Windows, Linux, macOS) sur un système hôte ici macOS. Mais avec la même architecture pour le CPU, c'est a dire sur un Mac Intel, ont peut virtualiser des OS "intel" (par exemple windows 10 32bit "x86" ou 64bit "x86_64"...). Mais les nouveaux Mac sont Apple Silicon (=ARM, comme les iPhone, iPad), donc on ne peut virtualiser que des OS ARM (ARM64, 64Bit), or windows n'est pas disponible pour le grand public en version ARM, il faut donc télécharger la version ARM en bêta.

Sinon faire fonctionner des architectures différentes, c'est de l'émulation, ce que ne fait pas Parallels desktop, ou VMware..


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Février 2022)

Bootcamp et Mac – Comment installer Windows sur un Mac avec puce de série M ?
					

Avec Parallels Desktop pour Mac, installez Windows sur votre Mac avec puce de série M. Sans redémarrer. Téléchargez maintenant.




					www.parallels.com
				



Cette page dit que ça marche.


----------



## edenpulse (14 Février 2022)

Elle dit que ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2022)

Si, si, ce que propose Parallels Desktop fonctionne très bien dans mon iMac 24" M1, il faut créer un compte chez Parallels et...


----------



## edenpulse (14 Février 2022)

Oui je sais bien, j'ai la même chose @Locke  
Mais Bootcamp c'est pas parallels desktop, c'est 2 choses différentes.


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Février 2022)

J'ai du mal m'exprimer. J'ai bien compris que Boot Camp ne fonctionnait pas avec les puce M1.
Locke, tu dis que ça fonctionne, tu en es satisfait?


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Mais Bootcamp c'est pas parallels desktop, c'est 2 choses différentes.


Je crois que notre ami avait compris, mais difficilement. 


Gérard_68 a dit:


> Locke, tu dis que ça fonctionne, tu en es satisfait?


C'est une machine virtuelle comme une autre, il faut comprendre que tout ne sera que de l'émulation, du processeur, à la mémoire en passant par la partie graphique, tout sera émulé sans jamais exploiter la vraie puissance matérielle d'un Mac quelconque. Si c'est pour une utilisation occasionnelle, c'est la meilleure solution, ne pas oublier qu'il faut acheter Parallels Desktop et aussi un n° de licence pour Windows 11. Et oui, même si Parallels Desktop se charge dès le départ de télécharger une version de Windows 11, cette dernière ne sera pas activée sur les serveurs de Microsoft.

Si l'activation de Windows 11 n'est pas faite, dans un laps de temps très court, cette version perdra de ses fonctionnalités et aucune mise à jour ne sera possible. Là, tu as tous les éléments en main, à toi de décider et de jouer et non il n'y a pas d'autre solution ou alternative.


----------



## maxou56 (14 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est une machine virtuelle comme une autre


C’est Windows ARM, donc avec des limitations:
(Avec windows 11 ça a peut être changer, surtout pour l’émulation des programmes 64bit, c’est toujours en bêta? Et il y a peut être moins d’app ARM32, donc incompatibles par rapport à windows 10 ARM?)


maxou56 a dit:


> (les programmes windows ARM64 fonctionneront nativement, les x86 (intel 32Bit) seront émulé, les x86_64 (intel 64Bit) peuvent aussi être émulé mais c'est en bêta, et les ARM32 ne fonctionneront pas)



Top le téléchragement de windows 11 ARM directement via parallels, du coup c’est une version stable ou bêta?


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Top le téléchragement de windows 11 ARM directement via parallels, du coup c’est une version stable ou bêta?


J'avoue que je n'ai pas encore farfouillé chez Microsoft, mais Parallels Desktop installe d'office la version Famille...


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

Le fichier de Windows 11 récupéré depuis Parallels Desktop porte le nom exact de *22000.318.211104-1236.co_release_svc_refresh_CLIENTCONSUMER_RET_A64FRE_fr-fr *et semble bien spécifique pour la version ARM d'un Mac. On peut sans problème passer de la version Famille à la version Professionnelle, aucun souci pour ma part avec un n° de licence valide et pas de problème pour l'activation.

*Edit :* après mise à jour sous Windows Update la version de Windows 11 passe en version *Windows 1000.22000.493.0*.


----------



## baron (15 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 254941


Ce qui me frappe dans cette capture d'écran, c'est la mention de seulement 4 processeurs ; sachant qu'en réalité, il y a 8 cœurs sur ces machines, 4 dits de performance (généralement réservés aux tâches utilisateur, pour plus de réactivité) et 4 autres, dits économiques (très peu énergivores, ils sont principalement utilisés pour des tâches de fond exécutées par le système — backups, indexation, etc.)

Je serais curieux d'en savoir plus sur ce qui est réellement utilisé… 

(Mais peut-être est-ce simplement que je n'ai jamais tout-à-fait bien compris la virtualisation ? Je vois bien aussi que Windows ne dispose que de 6 Go alors qu'il y en a au moins 8 — mais là, je me doute que le reste est réservé pour macOS et les autres logiciels qui tournent déjà.)


----------



## maxou56 (15 Février 2022)

baron a dit:


> Ce qui me frappe dans cette capture d'écran, c'est la mention de seulement 4 processeurs ; sachant qu'en réalité, il y a 8 cœurs sur ces machines,
> 
> Je vois bien aussi que Windows ne dispose que de 6 Go alors qu'il y en a au moins 8


Bonsoir,
Avec logiciels de virtualisation, tu peux choisir le nombres de "coeurs/threads" que tu souhaites allouer à un VM, idem pour la RAM, pour la mémoire graphique... Et bien sûr il faut en laisser suffisamment pour macOS qui n'est pas le système hôte le plus léger.
Sur les Mac M1 on peut allouer entre 1 et 8 coeurs et entre 0 et 8GB ou 16GB. donc @Locke a choisi 4 coeurs et 6Go sur les 16Go de son iMac?

Par exemple avec un Mac Intel et VMware:








Sinon pour les Mac M1 (source):


----------



## baron (16 Février 2022)

Merci pour ces précisions. J'imaginais bien quelque chose de ce genre mais les captures d'écran sont très parlantes. 

Cela dit, je continue à m'interroger sur ce qu'il se passe concrètement sur le Mac M1 : quand on sélectionne quatre processeurs, lesquels sont réellement sollicités ? 
— Je me doute que la réponse pourrait réclamer des tests peut-être chronophages mais puisque l'occasion se présente d'en parler, on ne sait jamais…


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

baron a dit:


> Je serais curieux d'en savoir plus sur ce qui est réellement utilisé…





maxou56 a dit:


> Sur les Mac M1 on peut allouer entre 1 et 8 coeurs et entre 0 et 8GB ou 16GB. donc @Locke a choisi 4 coeurs et 6Go sur les 16Go de son iMac?


Ce sont les réglages par défaut que Parallels Desktop sélectionnera en fonction de tel ou tel modèle de Mac. Lorsqu'une machine virtuelle n'est pas en route, on peut changer le nombre de processeurs, la quantité de mémoire, la puissance de la carte graphique. Mais bon, pour un habitué des machines virtuelles, tout ne sera que de l'émulation.


baron a dit:


> — Je me doute que la réponse pourrait réclamer des tests peut-être chronophages mais puisque l'occasion se présente d'en parler, on ne sait jamais…


J'ai utilisé un temps 3DS Max dans une machine virtuelle sous Windows 10, au niveau modélisation, pas de soucis particuliers, mais là où cela se gâtait c'était pour les rendus. Mais j'ai connu pire avec de vrais PC ! Oui, si de base un Mac est assez puissant, utiliser Windows 10 dans une machine virtuelle et en faisant les bons réglages sera agréable à utiliser.


----------



## Gérard_68 (18 Février 2022)

Sur cette page https://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/
quand je clique sur acheter, ils me proposent un abonnement à 79/an. C'est normal?


----------



## edenpulse (18 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> C'est normal?


Oui. 
Pourquoi ça serait anormal?


----------



## Gérard_68 (18 Février 2022)

Mais je ne souhaite pas d'abonnement.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Sur cette page https://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/
> quand je clique sur acheter, ils me proposent un abonnement à 79/an. C'est normal?


Oui, ce logiciel n'est pas gratuit, tout comme une licence pour Windows. 


Gérard_68 a dit:


> Mais je ne souhaite pas d'abonnement.


Si tu prends l'option à 99,99 € dite version perpétuelle, il n'ya aura pas de mise à jour gratuite.


----------



## Gérard_68 (18 Février 2022)

LOCKE, bien vu, je n'avais pas fait attention, j'ai honte...


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> LOCKE, bien vu, je n'avais pas fait attention, j'ai honte...


C'est ça, va te cacher.


----------



## Gérard_68 (18 Février 2022)

Je suis caché et je télécharge Win 11...


----------



## Gérard_68 (19 Février 2022)

Dernières nouvelles du front : Win 11 tourne, je viens d'installer Wintypon (ça sert à faire des typons pour circuits imprimés http://www.typonrelais.com/index.php?page=wintypon), ça tourne aussi.
Assez pour aujourd'hui, bon WE à tous.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2022)

Tiens ça me rappelle le bon vieux temps lorsqu'il y avait la revue Elektor.


----------



## Gérard_68 (19 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tiens ça me rappelle le bon vieux temps lorsqu'il y avait la revue Elektor.


J'ai été abonné pendant des années à Elektor, avant à Electronique Pratique et à Radio Plans.
Maintenant, je trouve qu'Elektor a bien changé.


----------



## baron (19 Février 2022)

C'est le monde et la technologie qui ont bien changé !  

Elektor continue à être à la pointe de l'électronique contemporaine, p.ex. avec les Arduino ou les Pi, comme avant il y avait des pages pour calculatrices programmables ou ZX81, mais aussi des capteurs liés aux sciences de l'environnement, la commande de moteurs ou de servos, comme pour les drones ou les robots, etc. 
   Pour les montages plus traditionnels (alimentations, audio, etc.), tant de choses y ont déjà été publiées dont la plupart sont toujours réalisables et satisfaisants, même si ça date d'il y a quelques lustres… Je présume que c'est pour ça qu'on voit moins de montages de ce type.


----------



## Gérard_68 (19 Février 2022)

Et beaucoup de schémas/montages étaient expliqués. J'y ai beaucoup appris, il n'y avait pas Google à l'époque.
Maintenant, Arduino et Pi..., ça doit fonctionner tout de suite, on télécharge des librairies et on s'attend à ce que tout fonctionne. Moi j'ai envie de savoir comment ça marche. 
Je programme des PIC (de Microchip). J'ai passé des mois pour enfin arriver à faire défiler du texte sur 4 matrices de LED mais je sais comment ça marche. Chaque caractère est codé sur 6 octets qui sont dans une EEPROM.
Bon, je ne vais pas m'étendre, c'est hors sujet.
Pour revenir à Elektor, j'adorai le numéro double de juillet/août avec une centaine de montages de base. Maintenant, je trouve que c'est plus de la promotion de kits que de l'électronique/programmation.
Je ne sais pas comment un jeune (ou moins jeune) qui débute maintenant fait pour apprendre les bases. 
Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Gérard_68 (19 Février 2022)

On est un peu hors sujet mais le sujet de départ est résolu.
Maintenant j'ai une autre question : j'ai un SSD externe qui n'est vu que sur le Mac et sur aucun de mes vieux PC (XP et W7) Dans les infos, il est dit Format Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
Je fais quoi pour qu'il soit vu sur les PC?


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Février 2022)

Bonsoir,

Pour que windows puisse lire et écrire sur un disque mac au format HFS+ (Mac OS étendu) il faut passer par un petit programme à installer sur windows:  Macdrive de PARAGON est un des plus connu.

Pour lire du format mac APFS  PARAGON a également un programme

D'ailleur pour écrire sur un disque windows format NTFS, depuis le mac, Paragon a un logicjel à installer sur le mac 'NTFS paragon"


----------



## baron (20 Février 2022)

[H.S.]





Gérard_68 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment un jeune (ou moins jeune) qui débute maintenant fait pour apprendre les bases.


J'ai un fils qui étudie en ingénieur : je lui ai mis en main ma collection d'Elektor qui date de la fin du siècle dernier et c'est plein d'explications approfondies, qui résonnent toujours avec ce qu'il apprend aujourd'hui.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Maintenant j'ai une autre question : j'ai un SSD externe qui n'est vu que sur le Mac et sur aucun de mes vieux PC (XP et W7) Dans les infos, il est dit Format Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
> Je fais quoi pour qu'il soit vu sur les PC?


Pour quelle raison souhaites-tu que ce SSD soit visible avec des PC ? Si c'est pour échanger de faibles données, autant ne pas polluer ton SSD en achetant un petit disque dur à plateaux en USB que tu formateras en exFAT, format qui te permettra de faire des lectures/écritures sans logiciel tiers sous Windows ou macOS. Selon les besoins, une simple clé USB formatée en exFAT suffira, moi c'est ce que je fais.


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Février 2022)

pas mieux que Locke, pour échanger 4-5 fichiers de temps en temps, autant prendre une clé USB formatée exFat ou FAT32, qui ne sert qu'à ça


----------



## Gérard_68 (20 Février 2022)

baron a dit:


> [H.S.]
> J'ai un fils qui étudie en ingénieur : je lui ai mis en main ma collection d'Elektor qui date de la fin du siècle dernier et c'est plein d'explications approfondies, qui résonnent toujours avec ce qu'il apprend aujourd'hui.


Ça c'est une sage décision. Je fréquente quelques forum d'électronique et je me pose souvent des questions quand je lis les questions posées. Ça me fait pensé au mec qui après une heure de conduite automobile veut gagner un grand prix de F1. 
Les bases sont incontournables quel que soit la matière.
FIN HS


----------



## Gérard_68 (20 Février 2022)

Oui une clé USB c'est bien, pas de doute. Mais c'est agaçant de ne pas pouvoir brancher ce disque SSD où je le souhaite.
Je vais voir ce que Zeltron propose.
Au fait, Zeltron, tu ne fréquentais pas un forum sur les LED?




__





						Forum sur les LED, OLED et Eclairage - Page d’index
					





					forum.led-fr.net


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Février 2022)

Bonsoir,
Non je n’ai jamais été inscrit sur. le forum de ton lien…

pour ton SSD externe tu peux aussi le formater en exfat, il sera disponible sur Mac comme sur pc, même si ce format n’est au top au niveau de la gestion … partitions ou autre.


----------



## Gérard_68 (20 Février 2022)

OK pour le forum. Il y avait un gars avec le même pseudo.
Comment formater en exfat?


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Février 2022)

Pour formater en exFat (Attention le disque est entièrement effacé, si tu as des données dessus, les récupérer avant)
Dans l 'Utilitaire de disque qui est dans applications-->utilitaires
Présentation en haut a gauche , sélectionner afficher tous les appareils
Dans la barre de gauche sélectionner ton SSD (la racine, pas le volume)
Puis bouton effacer et dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre choisir le nom du disque, le format "exFAT" et schéma "Table de partition GUID"
Cliquer sur le bouton Effacer de cette fenêtre.


----------



## Gérard_68 (20 Février 2022)

J'ai trouvé un truc. Je verrai demain sur mon PC.
Merci Zeltron.


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Février 2022)

En haut à gauche , le bouton présentation


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé un truc. Je verrai demain sur mon PC.
> Merci Zeltron.


Y'a pas de truc, mais formater un SSD en exFAT c'est donné du lard à un cochon ! Sinon, pour un bon formatage...


----------



## Gérard_68 (21 Février 2022)

J'ai exactement suivi la procédure. 
Test sur un PC sous XP, pas de résultat.
Sur un autre sous Win7, il est vu, je l'ai reformaté en NTFS et je peux écrire dessus.
Je suis en train de faire des copies, quand il aura fini, je branche sur le Mac.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Février 2022)

macOS ne lit pas, de base, le NTFS 

si tu ne comptes pas utiliser de fichier de plus de 4Go, pourquoi tu n'utilises pas du FAT32 ?


----------



## Gérard_68 (21 Février 2022)

J'ai fait quelques copies à partir du PC, le Mac peut lire.
Je n'en voulais pas plus.
Merci à tous.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Février 2022)

ah oui pardon, il sait lire le NTFS mais pas écrire


----------



## Gérard_68 (21 Février 2022)

Tu as raison, le Mac ne sait pas écrire... Quelle galère.
Il me semble que le PC proposait exFAT mais pas FAT32, ça marche aussi en lecture / écriture?


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Février 2022)

exFAT et FAT32 fonctionnent tous les 2 en lecture et écriture sur les 2 plateformes.

Mais FAT32 limite la taille des fichiers à 4 Go maximum.


----------



## Gérard_68 (21 Février 2022)

OK, je vais voir ça demain, plus le temps ce soir.
Merci pour vos tuyaux.


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Février 2022)

Si tu n'a qu'un seul mac, et plusieurs PC,  alors personnellement je garderai le format NTFS et comme dit au post #33 j'installerai "Paragon NTFS" sur le mac. Bien sur dans ce cas le SSD serai totalement exploitable sur tes PC et sur ton Mac.
Si par contre il doit être utilisé sur d'autre mac, n'ayant pas "Paragon" il ne le sera qu'en lecture pas en écriture !


----------



## Gérard_68 (22 Février 2022)

Derniers résultats :

formatage exFAT
il est vu sur le Mac, un PC sous W7 et le portable de ma femme sous W8
pas vu sur 2 vieux PC sous XP

Je suis satisfait et vais arrêter de me casser la tête et à vous importuner avec mes questions.
Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé.


----------



## edenpulse (22 Février 2022)

le format exFAT n'est pas disponible de base sur Windows XP, donc pas étonnant que tu n'arrives pas a le voir là bas. Il est apparu sur le SP1 de Vista à l'époque.


----------



## Gérard_68 (22 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> le format exFAT n'est pas disponible de base sur Windows XP, donc pas étonnant que tu n'arrives pas a le voir là bas. Il est apparu sur le SP1 de Vista à l'époque.


Encore un truc que je ne savais pas.
On en apprend à vous fréquenter.


----------



## Gérard_68 (5 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Dernières nouvelles : 

SSD OK
j'ai téléchargé une version plus récente de mon compilateur, ça marche

Je vais pouvoir me mettre à la programmation des PIC.


----------



## Gérard_68 (8 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai encore une question, quand j'ai installé Parallels, Win 11 s'est installé.
Dans las paramètres,  "l'état d'activation" dit : Windows a signalé qu'aucune clé de produit n'a été détectée sur votre appareil. Code erreur : 0xC004F213.
Est ce que c'est important? 
Que faut-il faire?
Dois-je rester dans cette situation?


----------



## edenpulse (8 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Que faut-il faire?


Acheter une clé Windows


----------



## Gérard_68 (8 Mars 2022)

J'ai regardé, c'est 145€... ​Je peux rester dans cette situation sans l'acheter?​


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> J'ai regardé, c'est 145€... Je peux rester dans cette situation sans l'acheter?


Tu peux, mais certaines fonctions seront désactivées, des réglages seront impossibles, tu ne pourras plus faire les mises à jour, et ce dans un laps de temps très court. L'utilisation sans licence va vite devenir inconfortable, alors il ne faudra pas revenir dans les forums parce que telle ou telle chose ne fonctionne plus, te voilà prévenu.


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Mars 2022)

145€ c’est pas cher payé pour un système d’exploitation je trouve.


----------



## Gérard_68 (8 Mars 2022)

Je ne l'ai pas demandé, il s'est installé tout seul. Paralells valait déjà 99€.
J'ai une ancienne license XP, pour ce que je souhaite faire, ça m'irait aussi.

EDIT: est ce que XP est compatible avec Paralells 17?


----------



## edenpulse (9 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> ne pas oublier qu'il faut acheter Parallels Desktop et aussi un n° de licence pour Windows 11. Et oui, même si Parallels Desktop se charge dès le départ de télécharger une version de Windows 11, cette dernière ne sera pas activée sur les serveurs de Microsoft.





Locke a dit:


> Si l'activation de Windows 11 n'est pas faite, dans un laps de temps très court, cette version perdra de ses fonctionnalités et aucune mise à jour ne sera possible. Là, tu as tous les éléments en main, à toi de décider et de jouer et non il n'y a pas d'autre solution ou alternative.


Pas faute d’avoir prévenu pourtant @Gérard_68

Non, pas possible dans ton cas. Tu as une machine M1, ARM, il te faut donc un OS ARM, seul disponible : Windows 11.


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas demandé, il s'est installé tout seul. Paralells valait déjà 99€.


Et pour cause avec le nouvel iMac 24" il n'y a que cette version de disponible et Parallels Desktop mâche le boulot en proposant d'office la seule et bonne version de Windows, parce que l'on ne peut pas en installer d'autre !


Gérard_68 a dit:


> J'ai une ancienne license XP, pour ce que je souhaite faire, ça m'irait aussi.


C'est bien, mais utilise un vieux PC ou un Mac avec une puce Intel. Tu oublies avec un iMac 24", de plus le n° de licence de XP ne sera jamais pris en compte, il ne faut pas rêver.


Gérard_68 a dit:


> EDIT: est ce que XP est compatible avec Paralells 17?


Il me semble, ne t'en déplaise, que tu es un tantinet borné. Relis depuis le début toutes les réponses dans ta demande.


----------



## Gérard_68 (9 Mars 2022)

Désolé si je semble "borné". J'aime bien XP.
Bon, je vais devoir entamer des négociations sur l'oreiller.
J'ai combien de temps pour activer Windows 11?


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Désolé si je semble "borné". J'aime bien XP.


Tu confirmes que tu es borné ! Avec un iMac 24" M1 il n'y a qu'une version ARM de Windows 11 de disponible et encore faut-il utiliser la version 17 de Parallels Desktop ! Windows XP est une très vieille version qui date de 2001... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP ...et qu'il te sera *impossible* d'installer !


Gérard_68 a dit:


> J'ai combien de temps pour activer Windows 11?


Aucune idée, mais comme tu ne connais pas Windows, tu as à l'heure actuelle certaines fonctions, en fait des réglages, que tu ne peux pas faire faute d'activation. Comme tu as eu toutes les informations, je pense qu'il est inutile de relancer le sujet.


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Ben non, je ne confirme pas être borné, désolé si c'est l'impression que j'ai donné.
WE chargé, pas eu beaucoup de temps.
Ce matin, achat de Win 11, c'est activé, tout va bien.


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Ce matin, achat de Win 11, c'est activé, tout va bien.


Alleluia.


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Mars 2022)

Locke, tu vois bien que je ne suis pas si borné que ça.


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Locke, tu vois bien que je ne suis pas si borné que ça.


Si, si, un peu quand même.


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Mars 2022)

Bon, j'avoue un peu... mais juste un peu.


----------



## jlb11 (22 Mars 2022)

Bonjour

Là je peux répondre à ta question. je viens de l'installer sur mon iMac et effectivement l'abonnement se monte à 79,99€ par an avec mises à jour gratuites. sinon tu peux prendre l'abonnement perpétuel mais à ce moment là les mises à jours seront payantes.


----------



## chafpa (22 Mars 2022)

Perso, je me contente de la version "normale" à moins de 50 € pendant les promos de Parallels et auparavant je faisais l'impasse une ou deux versions de suite même si Parallels écrivaient que les ancienne versions ne fonctionneraient pas avec les nouveaux OS.

Avant de franchir le pas vers l'iMac 24" M1 il y a fort peu de temps, je tournais avec Big Sur patché sur un iMac 27" Late 2013 et Parallels Desktop 15 ...... sans souci !

Quant au prix de Windows 11, en cherchant un peu


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Mars 2022)

un bel article sur les clés windows : https://www.lesnumeriques.com/appli...-des-cles-d-activation-microsoft-a178559.html


----------



## chafpa (22 Mars 2022)

C'est à cela que je faisais (plus) allusion.


----------



## Gérard_68 (23 Mars 2022)

Vous arrivez trop tard pour les bonnes affaires.


----------



## chafpa (23 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Vous arrivez trop tard pour les bonnes affaires.


Et pourquoi donc même si j ne suis plus concerné ?


----------



## Gérard_68 (24 Mars 2022)

Parce que j'ai acheté au tarif normal.


----------



## chafpa (24 Mars 2022)

Désolé pour toi


----------



## Gérard_68 (29 Mars 2022)

Pas de bol.


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2022)

Allez on ferme, faire remonter ce message est parfaitement inutile. La solution a été donnée, on en restera là.


----------

